# breakaway imp2



## onemako (Nov 6, 2007)

has anyone tried the breakaway imp2 clip. just tried one and worked great. Only problem is I can't find the imp2 anywhere online in the US, they all seem to be from the United Kingdom. If anyone has seen the imp2 available in the US please advise. The imp 1 is not strong enough for heavy line. thanks


----------

